# Canyon New Torque vs. Rose Beef Cake



## Mudge (30. November 2009)

Kollegen,

Rose hat jüngst die neuen 2010er Modelle auf der Homepage veröffentlicht. Leider stehn einige Modelle erst ab Dezember zur Verfügung und teilweise fehlen noch ein paar Informationen (Z.B. Gewichtsangabe).

Mein Gedankengang schustert sich wie folgt zusammen:

Möchte mir 2010 ein Freeride-Bike (180v/180h) mit guter Uphill-Potenz zulegen. Die Schmerzgrenze, also gewichtstechnisch, liegt bei mir bei ca. 15 Kilo und mehr als 3000 Kohlen solltens auch nicht sein.

Deshalb nun der Vergleich:


*Canyon Torque Alpinist 8.0 vs. Rose Beef Cake 6*


*Alpinist 8.0*


Rahmen Canyon New Torque 
Dämpfer FOX DHX Air 5.0 
Gabel FOX 36 TALAS RC2 FIT 
Steuersatz Acros AiX-30 Orange 
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT Shadow 
Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT E-Type 
Schaltgriffe Shimano Deore XT RapidFire 
Bremsgriffe Avid Elixir CR 
Bremsen Avid Elixir CR 203/185 
NabenMavic Crossmax SX 
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore XT 11-34 
FelgenMavic Crossmax SX 
ReifenSchwalbe Fat Albert 2,4" / Nobby Nic 2,4" 
Kurbeln Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II Kettenblätter44/32/22 
Innenlager Shimano Deore XT 
Vorbau Syntace F149 
Lenker Easton MonkeyLite XC 
Griffe Canyon Bracelets Lock On 
Sattel Selle Italia SL 
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Aluminium 
Pedale Auslieferung ohne 
Rahmenhöhen S, M, L 
Farbe sand blasted anodized black
graphite grey
Gewicht 13,85 kg

Das passt nicht:

- Reifenwahl: Nobby und der fatale Bert sind zu lau, da müssen Muddys oder Bettys dran.
- XT-Kurbel und XT-Schalterwerk, alles ohne Kettenführung...für den Downhill wie auch Bikepark nicht so richtig geeignet, merk ich selber an meinem AM, da muss ich wohl umrüsten.
- Fox-Gabel mit 160mm...werd ich wohl gegen ne Marz 66 ETA 2007 austauschen.

Mit der 66 und den Bettys würd ich auf ca. 15,4 Kilo kommen.

*Beef Cake:*

Rahmen Beef Cake FR Aluminium
Rahmengrößen "S (16,5"") M (18,5"") L (20"")"
Federweg 180 mm
Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 Air
GabelRock Shox Totem Coil 180 mm, 20mm Steckachse
Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5
Laufradsatz Mavic Deetraks, Steckachse 20 mm vorne und SRAM Rear Maxle 12x150 hinten
Reifen Schwalbe Muddy Mary Freeride 2.5
Zahnkranz Shimano XT
Tretlager FSA Gravity Light BB 30 22/32/ PC mit Bashguard
Umwerfer Shimano XT
Schaltwerk Shimano Saint
Schalthebel Shimano Saint
BremsenFormula The One FR 203/203
Pedaleohne
Sattelstütze Syncros FR 
SattelSelle Italia SLR T1
Lenker Syncros FR 690 mm 20 mm rise, 31,8 mm 
Vorbau Syncros FR 1.5
Farben "Pearl BlackGewichtPearl Orange/ Pearl White"
Lieferbar ab Dezember



- Taugt der Rahmen was? (Rose war 2009 im AM-Bereich ja Testsieger bei Mountain-Bike).
- Die Laufräder sind schlechter als beim Canyon...
- Totem Coil: Sehr gut, bin Stahlfeder-Fan, aber muss wahrscheinlich für eine Marz 66 weichen, da ich unbedingt eine Absenkung brauche.
- Wieviel wiegt das Ding?


Sorry für die zusammengewürfelten Aussagen, aber würd mich mal interessieren, für welches Bike ihr euch entscheiden würdet. Natürlich unter Voraussetzung, dass einige der oben genannten Teile getauscht werden (Vor allem Gabel und Antriebssystem ist mir sehr wichtig!) und wie große die Chance ist, dass ich Teile auch am Markt verkauft bekomme (und somit möglichst nicht über die Gesamtkosten von 3000 Kohlen komme).


Danke mal für eure Meldungen


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> ...Natürlich unter Voraussetzung, dass einige der oben genannten Teile getauscht werden ...



Warum willst du das kaufen wenn du es nicht brauchen kannst?
Warum nimmst du nicht das Playzone mit 66 oder das Dropzone mit Totem?
Oder einfach nur ein Rahmenset?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (30. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum willst du das kaufen wenn du es nicht brauchen kannst?



Wieso kann ich es nicht brauchen? Ich bin nur mit ein paar Parts nicht zufrieden. D.h. die taugen nicht unbedingt für mein potentielles Einsatzgebiet. Eine Kombi aus Beef und Torque wäre halt optimal...

Mit Canyon bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, was die Quali angeht und preislich auch unschlagbar. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht das Playzone mit 66 oder das Dropzone mit Totem?
> Oder einfach nur ein Rahmenset?



playzone: 16,85 kilo
dropzone: 16,5 kilo.

und mit 66 aus 2007 noch mehr. any questions?



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur ein Rahmenset?



Weil ich mein AM so behalten will und mir die Parts fehlen. Außerdem sind die AM parts nich wirklich geeignet für mein "neues" Bike.
Und ich zahl mich doch nicht dumm & dämlich, indem ich mir die ganzen Parts einzeln kauf. Da leg ich auf jeden nochn Tausender drauf.


----------



## ChrisPi (30. November 2009)

Also Deetraks dürften einiges mehr aushalten als die Crossmax.Wenn du aber Big Bettys fahren willst dann reichen dir die Crossmax auch,denn vom Grip u. Durchschlagschutz sind BB ziemlich bescheiden... dann ist aber eine 66 auch Fehl am Platz,da reicht eine 36 locker aus.
Ich versteh den Sinn von deinem Aufbau nicht ganz.Für "Hardcore-Einsätze" im Bikepark mußt du das Alpinist mehr umrüsten als nur 66 u. Reifen.KeFü u. robuste Felgen sind Pflicht.Da wärs sinnvoller das Dropzone abzuspecken,also ohne HS u. evtl. Kleinkram ändern.Wenns was aushalten soll geht das einfach aufs Gewicht.Mit 15kg ist das Torque zwar bergauf top aber dafür eben wieder Kompromisse bergab


----------



## Mudge (1. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht hast du Recht mit dem Dropzone. Mich schreckt halt momentan noch das hohe Gewicht ab, obwohl ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung damit gesammelt hab. Ich sollt wohl einfach mal ein vergleichbares wuchtiges Bike im Uphill testen, vielleicht isses ja doch i.O.. 

Bei mir steht halt momentan die Komponente technischer Trail mehr im Vordergrund. BikePark mit kleineren Drops sollte aber auch drin sein.


----------



## ChrisPi (1. Dezember 2009)

Also für technische Trails u. kleinere Drops reicht das Alpinist auch.Es ist halt die Frage wo dein Schwerpunkt liegt.
Ich fahr eigentlich mehr Freeride-Touren als Bikepark.Will aber wenns bergab geht möglichst wenig Kompromisse eingehen,deswegen akzeptier ich etwas Mehrgewicht beim Uphill und hab mich fürs Dropzone entschieden.
Wenn der Bikepark nur ein paar Mal im Jahr dran ist,dann wäre das Alpinist o. Vertride die bessere Wahl,weil die beiden doch deutlich weniger Gewicht haben


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> Mich schreckt halt momentan noch das hohe Gewicht ab


Warum das denn? Selbst mein AM wiegt inzwischen 16kg+ und ist dabei völlig tourentauglich.


----------



## Mudge (1. Dezember 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Selbst mein AM wiegt inzwischen 16kg+ und ist dabei völlig tourentauglich.


 
Das schwerste Bike, das ich bisher gefahrn bin wog 13,5 Kilo. D.h. ich hab noch keine Erfahrung mit 16kg+...und darum frag ich mich halt, ob ich noch die 2000HM so schaffen werd wie früher. aber ich muss halt einfach mal auf so einen bock drauf, dann weiß ich auch wie sichs anfühlt. mal beim händler vorbeischaun...


----------



## dasLasso (1. Dezember 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Selbst mein AM wiegt inzwischen 16kg+ und ist dabei völlig tourentauglich.



.. wir kennen aber auch deine Schenkel nicht, Lance


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Dezember 2009)

das tork ist bewährt und schaut tausendmal besser aus. 

ich bin über 2000hm mal mit 16kg raufgefahren aber ich persönlich finde 15kg ist die obergrenze das es noch spass macht. auf so ner tour hat man noch allerhand sonstiges zeug dabei.  15kg können ausreichen stabil sein. das ist dann eine preisfrage.


----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2009)

dasLasso schrieb:


> .. wir kennen aber auch deine Schenkel nicht, Lance


Die reichen jedenfalls um 16kg+ ausreichend schnell bergauf zu bewegen. Irgendwie werden meine Bikes nie leichter. Ich übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (2. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das tork ist bewährt und schaut tausendmal besser aus.
> 
> ich bin über 2000hm mal mit 16kg raufgefahren aber ich persönlich finde 15kg ist die obergrenze das es noch spass macht. auf so ner tour hat man noch allerhand sonstiges zeug dabei. 15kg können ausreichen stabil sein. das ist dann eine preisfrage.


 

sieht auf jeden fall besser aus, aber mir gings erstmal um die technik 

hab mal ein bisschen mit dem vertride 9.0 rumgerechnet...3700 kohlen sind zwar ein tritt in die eier, aber wat solls. 

das vertride würd mit 2.35 muddys (1.700g) und shimano flats (492g) auf 14,57 kilo kommen. mit 2.5 muddy (1960g) auf 14,83 kilo. 

die gabel ließe sich notfalls ja mit einem seil für lange uphills absenken oder wird gegen die 66 eta getauscht.

taugen die laufräder was? also z.b. im vergleich zu den mavic crossmaxx sx.

und eine frage an die erfahrenen: wie lässt sichs denn mit 2 kettenblättern pedalieren? lassen sich da auch alle gänge gut ausnutzen, also auch bei relative schräglage der kette ("extrem": großes ketteblatt vorne, größter ritzel hinten)?


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Dezember 2009)

Also statt mit "Seil" absenken würd ich einfach ein kurzes Stück Spanngurt nehmen,funktioniert einwandfrei.Aber obs überhaupt nötig ist??
2 KB reichen mir für alles und es lässt sich jede Kombination problemlos fahren.Hab eigentlich noch nie ein 3.KB vermisst.Viele schwören auf das 20er MountainGoat KB,ich selbst fahre ein 22er,würd aber das 20er mal testen wenn nicht die HS käme...
Die Laufräder werden von vielen Profis im DH-Weltcup gefahren,aber keiner weiß wohl wie viele Rennen die dann auch halten.Für deinen Einsatzzweck sind sie aber wahrscheinlich perfekt,denn hin u. wieder Bikepark dürften die locker wegstecken.
3700 Euro sind zwar eine Menge Kohle,aber wenn du ein vergleichbares Bike willst wo nicht Canyon draufsteht dann darfst du den Geldbeutel nochmal um einiges weiter aufreissen.Preis/Leistung find ich auch beim Vertride top wenn man sich mal die einzelnen Parts ansieht


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Dezember 2009)

Zur Gabel: ich fahr momentan auch noch die 66 ETA,funktioniert auch alles problemlos.Aber die Totem ist um einiges steifer,vor allem dann in Tapered


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Dezember 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> und eine frage an die erfahrenen: wie lässt sichs denn mit 2 kettenblättern pedalieren? lassen sich da auch alle gänge gut ausnutzen, also auch bei relative schräglage der kette ("extrem": großes ketteblatt vorne, größter ritzel hinten)?



ich hab da ein anderes konzept für zweifach. meine kette ist so kurz dass ich hinten nur das dritte von oben fahren darf wenn vorne das grosse ritzel aufliegt. mit kurzem straffen käfig sparst du dir eine kettenführung, hast kein geklapper und einen extrem sicheren gang. ich hab von HS bis dreifach und schaltbare kettenführung bisher alles gefahren und das system ist für mich das beste und sicherste bis jetzt. und das billigste und leichteste. hört sich zwar nicht so an, ist es aber.
mit ner normalen langen kette kannst auf jedenfall gross/gross fahren. du musst dir ja vorstellen das grosse einer zweifachkurbel ist das mittlere einer dreifach.


----------



## dasLasso (2. Dezember 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> ... Ich übrigens auch nicht.



Hi Kumpel!   dto!!


----------



## Mudge (2. Dezember 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Also statt mit "Seil" absenken würd ich einfach ein kurzes Stück Spanngurt nehmen,funktioniert einwandfrei.


 
Ja, ich meinte eigentlich den Spanngut 



ChrisPi schrieb:


> Aber obs überhaupt nötig ist??


 
Hab momentan eine Lyrik U-Turn am AM 8.0...und ich finde, dass ich bei moderaten Steigungen besser voran komme, wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist (Körperhaltung geht dann mehr in Richtung Race). Kommt es nun zu starken Steigungen, komm ich mit ausgefahrener Gabel (also tatsächliche 160mm, kaum Sag, da sehr wenig Belastung auf dem Vorderrad) sehr schwer bis kaum den Berg hoch, gerade auch wenn sichs um einen etwas technischeren Uphill handelt. Anzumerken ist aber auch, dass der Rahmen ja ursprünglich für eine 140iger Gabel konstruiert wurde.

Ist ja auch von der Geometrie des Bikes abhängig, ob einem die Absenkung was bringt. Meine Überlegung ist halt, dass die Torque-Geo weniger Uphill-Potenz bietet als die AM-Geo. Darum will ich theoretisch auch eine Absenkung! Oder komm ich mit den vollen 180mm aufgrund der Torque-Geo auch so gut den Trail hoch?



ChrisPi schrieb:


> 3700 Euro sind zwar eine Menge Kohle,aber wenn du ein vergleichbares Bike willst wo nicht Canyon draufsteht dann darfst du den Geldbeutel nochmal um einiges weiter aufreissen.Preis/Leistung find ich auch beim Vertride top wenn man sich mal die einzelnen Parts ansieht


 
Die 3700 müssen auf keinen Fall diskutiert werden, das steht außer Frage. Es dreht sich auch weniger darum, was ich für das Geld bekomme, sondern mehr um die 3700 Kohlen selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Dezember 2009)

Nimm das Rose Beef Cake 6

Oder kratz den Canyon Schriftzug von dem Alpinist.Hab ich bei meinem Nerve auch mit einer Neupulverung gemacht.Dann klingt es nicht so nach Baumarktrad.....Übrigens sind 16 kg + keinesfalls Tourentauglich,es sei denn die Tour ist im Flachland ohne wenig Höhenmeter.


----------



## ChrisPi (6. Dezember 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Nimm das Rose Beef Cake 6
> 
> Oder kratz den Canyon Schriftzug von dem Alpinist.Hab ich bei meinem Nerve auch mit einer Neupulverung gemacht.Dann klingt es nicht so nach Baumarktrad.....Übrigens sind 16 kg + keinesfalls Tourentauglich,es sei denn die Tour ist im Flachland ohne wenig Höhenmeter.



Ja Kleiner,wir wissen das du was gegen Canyon hast.Geh wieder Schriftzüge kratzen


----------



## biesa (6. Dezember 2009)

Fährt sich das Bike ohne Schriftzug besser ...?


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Dezember 2009)

@ChrisPi....bist ne Laberbacke !


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (6. Dezember 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Übrigens sind 16 kg + keinesfalls Tourentauglich,es sei denn die Tour ist im Flachland mit ohne viel Höhenmeter.



Hab das Zitat etwas angepasst, damit es auch Sinn ergibt .

Meine Meinung dazu: Man kann auch 17kg+ den Berg rauftreten, ist alles eine Frage des Willens, der Ausdauer und der absenkbaren Gabel.

Ich besitze seit September ein Torque 7.0 FR, und das ist auf Touren mit bis zu 1000hm und ordentlich Steigung schon getestet. Erst wenn es ans Tragen geht, dann hört definitiv der Spaß auf (ebenfalls über mehrere 100hm schon ausprobiert).

Wer also auf Touren mit mehr oder minder großem Trageanteil scharf ist (siehe unten), der sollte sich was leichteres suchen... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...5/4/9/_/medium/stepbergalm009.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Kadauz (6. Dezember 2009)

Wieso tragt ihr das Rad an dieser Stelle? Die ist doch befahrbar?


----------



## kailer (6. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wieso tragt ihr das Rad an dieser Stelle? Die ist doch befahrbar?



Aber nur mit Rädern unter 15kg...


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Übrigens sind 16 kg + keinesfalls Tourentauglich,es sei denn die Tour ist im Flachland ohne wenig Höhenmeter.


Wenn man nix in den Beinen hat und/oder keine Ahnung hat, ist einfach mal Fre...e halten angesagt. Kannst uns hier gerne mal im Ruhrgebiet besuchen kommen. Dann kannst du vielleicht mitreden...


----------



## Mudge (7. Dezember 2009)

Dass Tragepassagen mit 16kg+ kein Zuckerschlecken sind, da brauch man wohl nicht diskutieren. Geht ja bei bei meinen 13,5 scho ordentlich auf die Schulter/Rücken. Und ich bezeichne mich hier mal als "Normalo" und nich als Hulk der Berge 

Mein Dealer vor Ort meinte, dass es recht wurst wär ob 2 kilo mehr vom rahmen & anbauteilen drauf sind. Ausschlaggebend sei vor allem die Reifen und Felgenwahl. Also dass man z.b. mit Nobbys besser hochkommt als mit fetten Muddys. Dafür halt Abstriche machen beim DOwnhill.

Hm, vom Rollwiderstand (Mountain Bike Test  )haben sich die 2.4 Nobby und die 2.35 Muddy ja nich so viel gegeben...
Bei DH-Felgen wie Deemax scheint das aber recht logisch zu klingen.


----------



## Cortezsi (7. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wieso tragt ihr das Rad an dieser Stelle? Die ist doch befahrbar?



Hast Du nicht den Stein aufm Weg hinterm letzten Mann gesehen?
Unmöglich fahrbar... kommt einem Selbstmord gleich, so wichtig darf einem MTB auch wieder nicht sein ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottbiker68 (7. Dezember 2009)

@ chaz

Du bist aber ein goldiger....erzähl du mir nichts von "nix in den Beinen haben".
Ich kenne den Ruhrpott.Da ist nix mit ordentlich Höhenmeter fahren.Da sind höchstens einige künstliche Abraumhalden.Nix Höhenmeter.Insofern glaub ich da schon das du mit einem 16+ Kg Bomber die Hügelchen hocheierst....du Kasper !
Da wo ich fahre (Schwarzwald,Pfälzerwald) würdest du mit deinen Spindeldürren Beinchen kaum anständig unterwegs sein...na ja,Bergab vielleicht.Also erzähl mir nix von " in den Beinen haben" du Komiker.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> Dass Tragepassagen mit 16kg+ kein Zuckerschlecken sind, da brauch man wohl nicht diskutieren. Geht ja bei bei meinen 13,5 scho ordentlich auf die Schulter/Rücken. Und ich bezeichne mich hier mal als "Normalo" und nich als Hulk der Berge
> 
> Mein Dealer vor Ort meinte, dass es recht wurst wär ob 2 kilo mehr vom rahmen & anbauteilen drauf sind. Ausschlaggebend sei vor allem die Reifen und Felgenwahl. Also dass man z.b. mit Nobbys besser hochkommt als mit fetten Muddys. Dafür halt Abstriche machen beim DOwnhill.
> 
> ...


 
Da du ja schon ein AM mit Lyrik hast brauchst du ja für Tragetouren kein Torque zu nehmen. 
Die knapp 17kg sind schon eine rechte Qual beim Tragen, merkt man aber beim Fahren erst bei sehr steilen Passagen. Jedes Pfund weniger wäre eine deutlich spürbare Erleichterung.
MM FR in 2.5 oder RQ sind für das meiste ausreichend stabil und griffig und rollen nach meiner Ansicht sehr leicht. 
NN sind keine ernsthaften Reifen für sowas, die reichen mir grad so eben für meine CC-Feile.

Ich fahre Touren bis ca. 2000hm mit dem Torque, da merkt man den Unterschied zum AM schon. Aber untrainierte CCler lassen sich immer noch damit bergauf abhängen. 
Allerdings war ich überrascht, wie gut im Verlgeich sich bergauf und insbesondere bergab ein Bike wie das Santa Cruz Bullit mit hoch gelagerter simpler Schwinge machte...

PS @ scottbiker: hör auf hier rumzuspammen du nervst!


----------



## Kadauz (7. Dezember 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht den Stein aufm Weg hinterm letzten Mann gesehen?
> Unmöglich fahrbar... kommt einem Selbstmord gleich, so wichtig darf einem MTB auch wieder nicht sein ​



Also wenn das schon zu heftig für ein tourentaugliches 16kg Bike ist, dann weiß ich nicht was ihr sonst so für Touren fahrt.


----------



## Mudge (7. Dezember 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da du ja schon ein AM mit Lyrik hast brauchst du ja für Tragetouren kein Torque zu nehmen.


 
Ääääh. Hoch mit dem AM is ja schon gut, nur muss ich halt auch wieder mit dem AM runter  Und wenn man hochträgt, gehts idR. auch wieder gut bergab. Da nehm ich lieber ein bisschen mehr Schulterschmerzen (Torque ca. 14,8 kilo mit ausreichend belastbaren Ausstattung) in Kauf und fahr dann "entspannter" bergab. Die 180mm und die Geo bügeln doch mehr Hindernisse glatt und bieten mehr Sicherheit und Schwierigkeitsstufen-Potential.


----------



## Mudge (7. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Also wenn das schon zu heftig für ein tourentaugliches 16kg Bike ist, dann weiß ich nicht was ihr sonst so für Touren fahrt.


 
"Ey, schon gehört? "naiv" hammse ausm Wörterbuch gestrichen!"

"Echt jetzt?"


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> @ chaz
> 
> Du bist aber ein goldiger....erzähl du mir nichts von "nix in den Beinen haben".


Da bleibt bei dir dann ja nur noch "keine Ahnung" übrig....  Also: Maul halten!


----------



## schappi (7. Dezember 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> @ chaz
> 
> Du bist aber ein goldiger....erzähl du mir nichts von "nix in den Beinen haben".
> Ich kenne den Ruhrpott.Da ist nix mit ordentlich Höhenmeter fahren.Da sind höchstens einige künstliche Abraumhalden.Nix Höhenmeter.Insofern glaub ich da schon das du mit einem 16+ Kg Bomber die Hügelchen hocheierst....du Kasper !
> Da wo ich fahre (Schwarzwald,Pfälzerwald) würdest du mit deinen Spindeldürren Beinchen kaum anständig unterwegs sein...na ja,Bergab vielleicht.Also erzähl mir nix von " in den Beinen haben" du Komiker.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Dezember 2009)

zu dem foto: das die das bike dort tragen ist mehr als lächerlich... da kannste ja noch mit nem hollandrad fahren.

zum bergauffahren: wenn nötig fahre ich auch mit meinem 23kilo dh-bike bergauf (ja, ich komm auch ausm ruhrgebiet, aber die halden bei uns sind teils schön steil!)

nur ob ich das haben muss, stelle ich mal so in den raum...


----------



## Cortezsi (7. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Dezember 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


>



geilt dich das nun auf? komm her, kriegst auch nen keks. 

um zum topic zurück zu kommen: hab mir die rose-bikes mal live angeschaut. verarbeitung ist gut, auch die ausstattung geht an sich klar. was mich daran stört ist die "aufdringliche" lackierung mit den ganzen rose-logos auf dem rahmen. natürlich alles unter lack.

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das du ein bis zwei kilo mehrgewicht merken wirst. zumal du am torque noch die reifen und die gabel tauschen willst.


----------



## ChrisPi (7. Dezember 2009)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu: Man kann auch 17kg+ den Berg rauftreten, ist alles eine Frage des Willens, der Ausdauer und der absenkbaren Gabel.



Da stimm ich zu.Ich hab mein SX Trail mit gut 17kg auch schon 1500hm hochgetreten.Ein 14kg Bike geht da sicher leichter,aber soooviel Zeit würd ich da bergauf trotzdem nicht rausholen.Abgesehen davon ist mir das auch egal,bergab zählt für mich der Spaß.
Auf der Schulter hochtragen ist aber wieder eine andere Nummer,da sind 17kg eindeutig zu viel,für mich jedenfalls.Zwar auch wieder eine Trainingssache aber da gehts mit leichten Bikes schon deutlich entspannter.




Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> @ChrisPi....bist ne Laberbacke !



Dir ist schon klar warum dich hier niemand für voll nimmt oder?


----------



## Mudge (7. Dezember 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Da stimm ich zu.Ich hab mein SX Trail mit gut 17kg auch schon 1500hm hochgetreten.Ein 14kg Bike geht da sicher leichter,aber soooviel Zeit würd ich da bergauf trotzdem nicht rausholen.Abgesehen davon ist mir das auch egal,bergab zählt für mich der Spaß.


 
Und bergab hast mehr Spaß wenn noch konditionell Reserven hast und somit der Kopf noch frisch ist


----------



## Büscherammler (7. Dezember 2009)

Ist schon lustig das sich die Flachländer immer über ihre Bikegewichte auslassen... 
Hier in den Alpen fahren die Jungs (CCler natürlich nicht ;-)) meist 16kg + Räder. Zum Teil sogar mit Doppelbrücke. Die wird dann runtergestrapst und fertig. Mein 16,x kg SX Trail ist auch mein Tourenbike.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Dezember 2009)

Kinder, tut's doch net streiten!

Beim *Fahren* ist das Radlgewicht viel weniger wichtig als sich oft eingebildet wird. Da kommt's in erster Linie auf die Geometrie an, erst viel später folgt das Gewicht. Und dann machen die Reifen auch noch viel aus -- wie leicht mein Enduro momentan bergauf geht, wo ich mal testweise wieder Fat Alberts statt den MuddyMary 2,5 GG montiert habe...  

Beim *Tragen* hingegen tut jedes halbe Mehr-kg weh. Aber auch hier kommt's letztendlich darauf an, ob man ein zacher Hund ist oder net. 
Wenn ich mich da an manche Fotos aus Innsbruck erinnere, wo ein 55kg-Dirndl einen 16-17kg-Freerider über viele Höhenmeter bergauf trägt... 

Wo die Grenzen des Einzelnen liegen bzw. wo jeder Einzelne seinen persönlichen Kompromiss zw. Bergauf-Fahr/Tragbarkeit u. Bergabperformance legt, ist doch keine persönlichen Angriffe wert.

Dass es aber Leute gibt, denen ein hochqualitatives Radl aus deutscher Entwicklung nicht protzig genug ist und daher den Schriftzug abkratzen, verblüfft mich doch...



Büscherammler schrieb:


> Hier in den Alpen...


Aha, steht Minga neuerdings auch schon "in den Alpen"...


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (7. Dezember 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht den Stein aufm Weg hinterm letzten Mann gesehen?
> Unmöglich fahrbar... kommt einem Selbstmord gleich, so wichtig darf einem MTB auch wieder nicht sein



Tja, das Schöne an Fotos ist, dass man nie sieht ob es gerade steil bergrauf, bergrunter oder sonstwie geht. Und natürlich ist der Weg dort problemlos fahrbar, z.B. in der anderen Richtung .

Aber um nochmal die Aussage von FloImSchnee zusammen zu fassen:

*Gewicht beim Fahren egal, beim Tragen zählt jedes Gramm!*

Welche Marke auf dem Rahmen steht, ist beim Fahren oder Tragen übrigens ziemlich egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (7. Dezember 2009)

Den letzten beiden Posts stimm ich vollkommen zu! Direkt egal ist das Gewicht zwar bergauf auch nicht,aber entscheidend in erster Linie die Geo u. die Wadlpower.
In Kanada werden teilweis viel schwerere Kisten bergauf gefahren.Trotzdem muß jeder für sich entscheiden wieviel Ausstattungsgewicht bergab unbedingt nötig ist,denn wer 18cm bergab nicht nutzt brauchts auch nicht erst hochschleppen


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Dezember 2009)

wenn man die posts so liest hätte sich canyon die entwicklung des s5 sparen können.


----------



## ChrisPi (7. Dezember 2009)

Das S5 ist sicher geil,aber nur für Leute die eine exzellente Fahrtechnik haben.Das extrem niedrige Gewicht geht natürlich zu Lasten der Haltbarkeit bei den Komponenten.Kurbel,Laufradsatz etc. wäre nix für mich bzw. nur für Trails die ich beherrsche.Da ich aber das Limit immer weiterpushen will brauch ich entsprechend haltbare Teile.Aber die Richtung die Canyon mit dem S5 eingeschlagen hat ist m.M. nach richtig,die Tendenz geht bei den Freeridern dahin,18cm mit top Ansprechverhalten u. das ganze möglichst leicht


----------



## Mudge (7. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wenn man die posts so liest hätte sich canyon die entwicklung des s5 sparen können.



Weil man das Ding eh mit stabileren Parts zupflastert oder weils Gewicht eh Wurst is?


----------



## bs99 (7. Dezember 2009)

Muss es denn unbedingt was mit 180mm sein?
Bei dem Einsatzbereich und um 3K Euro würde ich auch z.B. ein Lapierre Spicy 316 ins Auge fassen:
- Bikeparkfreigabe
- Stahlfeder Fox 36
- 2400,- => noch Budget für Gewichtstuning, z.B. Laufräder
- 14kg haltbar realisierbar.

nur so als Anregung.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wenn man die posts so liest hätte sich canyon die entwicklung des s5 sparen können.


Wieso? Ist ja ein Bergrauf-Trage-Radl.

Und da wären 12kg (oder 12,8kg mit massiveren Reifen) traumhaft.
Fürn Bikepark braucht man dann halt noch ein zweites Bike.

(ein Torque Vertride mit zweitem LRS schafft hingegen den Spagat zu beiden Welten)


----------



## martinjenni (8. Dezember 2009)

Aus der Torque Linie (anscheinend deine bevorzugte Marke) sticht doch das Trailflow als ideales Bike für deine Vorhaben hervor. Antrieb hervorragend. SLX 2 fach mit Bashguard, tolle absenkbare Gabel für lange Anstiege, Gewicht knapp über 15kg und Potential zum gewichtstuning bei den Laufrädern. Vor allem bei dem Preis. Ich würde es aber so fahren wie es ist. Auch der Ardent liegt beim Gewicht in der Region des MM Fr. 2,35 welcher so breit ausfällt dass bei einem Uphill tauglichen Bike der 2.5 keinen Sinn macht. Bikepark kann man damit sicher auch gut fahren. Das Playzone ist für den Bikepark und hat dieselben  Laufräder. Leichte schaltbare Kettenführung anbauen.
Mein Vorschlag Trailflow und Teile bei Verschleiß auf Wunschteile tauschen. 2400 Euro


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist ja ein Bergrauf-Trage-Radl.
> 
> Und da wären 12kg (oder 12,8kg mit massiveren Reifen) traumhaft.
> Fürn Bikepark braucht man dann halt noch ein zweites Bike.
> ...



ist es wirklich nur zum hochtragen gedacht oder wurde auch wert auf bessere uphillfähigkeit wie beim 901 gelegt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ist es wirklich nur zum hochtragen gedacht oder wurde auch wert auf bessere uphillfähigkeit wie beim 901 gelegt?


Die Geometrie dürfte der des Serientorques entsprechen. Leichter bergauf zu treten als dieses wird's also nur wg. des geringeren Gewichts sein.

Wobei ein Torque 2010 generell wohl sicher nicht schlecht bergauf zu treten sein wird. Konkretes werden Praxiserfahrungen zeigen.


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ist es wirklich nur zum hochtragen gedacht oder wurde auch wert auf bessere uphillfähigkeit wie beim 901 gelegt?



Der Satz war gut 
Ich glaube kaum das sich die Entwickler an den Kopien ihres eigenen Machwerks orientieren sondern ihr Original verbessern wollen.Darauf wird Wert gelegt.
An der Uphillfähigkeit vom S5 gibts sicher kaum was zu bemängeln.Allerdings dürfte das Vertride praktisch genauso gut klettern,hat lediglich etwas mehr Gewicht bedingt durch Rahmen (ca.300g) und restliche Ausstattung.Für Gewichtsfetischisten bleibt das Vertride in der 180er Klasse mehr als interessant,von Preis/Leistung sowieso
Hier gehts aber eigentlich ums Beef Cake als Vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2009)

die einzige alternative zum torque ist für mich wenn überhaupt das 901. auch aus euren genannten gründen. alles andere sind doch komplett andere räder und ich weiss nicht wie man die überhaupt vergleichen kann. wahrscheinlich weil beides versender sind und beide sehr günstig aber vom radl her seh ich da keine gemeinsamkeiten.

wegen hochtragen und hochfahren: wir haben letztens einen vergleich am hirschenstein gemacht. wenn man vom parkplatz grandsberg losfährt (verkürzte feierabendvariante, oberes stück doppelt fahren) und dann am häusl links zum gipfel hochfährt verliert man ungefähr 10min als wenn man direkt über den trail nach oben trägt/fährt.
ich muss allerdings sagen dass ich wo es auch grad noch so geht fahre und schiebe und nur wenns wirklich notwendig ist trage.
wird eh mal zeit dass es einen rucksack gibt der das thema biketragen aufgreift mit einer speziellen auflage.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ...
> wird eh mal zeit dass es einen rucksack gibt der das thema biketragen aufgreift mit einer speziellen auflage.



Tatsächlich scheinen ja einige das Bike auf dem Rucksack aufzulegen. Auch wenn die meisten einen Deuter haben, klappt das aber nicht bei allen. Bei mir klappt es überhaupt nicht, und das liegt sicher nicht nur am Dakine. 
Ich lege das Bike auf den Schultern auf und das ist doch recht schmerzhaft (gibt sich bestimmt wenn man es öfter macht) - sonst rutscht es sofort hinten runter. 

Was das neue Torque angeht kann bislang aber noch niemand verlässlich sagen, ob es mehr wie das 901 (CC-mässig gestreckt) oder mehr wie das alte Torque (fluffig-kompakt) ausfällt.


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ob es mehr wie das 901 (CC-mässig gestreckt) oder mehr wie das alte Torque (fluffig-kompakt) ausfällt.


Endlich mal einer, der es auch gemerkt hat. Ich finde das 901 für meinen Geschmack auch zu lang. Bei dem alten Tork sitzt man deutlich kompakter. Habe mich auf dem 901 eines Bekannten überhaupt nicht wohl gefühlt.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2009)

im bike enduro test wurde das mehr an länge positiv für die laufruhe gewertet. ich mags auch lieber kompakt.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2009)

Tja das mit der Bewertung kommt bei den Tests der Bravos ja immer drauf an ob der kurze Praktikant auf dem Bike in L oder der lange Praktikant auf dem Bike in M sass. 

Jetzt wird dann beim neuen Torque sicher der kurze Praktikant auf dem Bike in M sitzen und es kompakt finden (der lange Praktikant ist jetzt Chefredakteur).


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (8. Dezember 2009)

Weil wir ja hier im Canyon Forum sind, und das Thema eh gerade in Richtung Größendiskussion driftet, möchte ich nochmal eine Frage/Beschwerde loswerden.

*Warum gibt es bitteschön kein Torque in XL mehr!? *

Hat Canyon einen neuen Trend erkannt? Haben große Menschen nicht das Recht auch spaßig bergab zu fahren? Oder sinkt neuerdings wieder die Durchschnittsgröße der Bevölkerung?

Mann was bin ich froh gerade noch ein 2009er in XL erwischt zu haben. Hoffentlich geht der Rahmen nie kaputt...


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wegen hochtragen und hochfahren: wir haben letztens einen vergleich am hirschenstein gemacht. wenn man vom parkplatz grandsberg losfährt (verkürzte feierabendvariante, oberes stück doppelt fahren) und dann am häusl links zum gipfel hochfährt verliert man ungefähr 10min als wenn man direkt über den trail nach oben trägt/fährt.



Wir fahren da immer am Häusl (also Schuhfleck) rechts hoch u. dann am Schnittpunkt Mühlgrabenweg links weiter.Geht einwandfrei zum fahren alles.Allerdings trag ich wenn Schnee liegt auch immer direkt den Trail hoch.Der Schnee ist da natürlich das größte Hinderniss,aber trotzdem merkt man jedes Gramm am Bike.Die Biker-Hiker fahren wahrsch. auch aus diesem Grund meistens keine allzu schweren Kisten.
Ich bevorzuge beim Tragen auch die typische Vertrider-Technik,also Unterrohr auf die Schulter u. Hände an Pedal u. Gabel falls nötig.Geht aber schon immer ganz schön auf Kondition u. Rücken das ganze....
Zur Laufruhe: dazu ist in erster Linie ein flacher Lenkwinkel u. langer Radstand ausschlaggebend.Das schließt aber nicht aus das man trotzdem kompakt "IM" Bike sitzt statt obendrauf thront.Und genau diese Wohlfühlgeometrie die Sicherheit gibt hatte das Tork ja bisher.Ich geh mal stark davon aus daß sich das am 2010er nicht geändert hat wenn ich mir die Geo so anschaue


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2009)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Warum gibt es bitteschön kein Torque in XL mehr!? *..



Meine Worte. 
Jetzt muss mein Torque bis zur Rente halten. 

Ich vermute nach Vergleich der Rahmengeo, dass die sich gedacht haben, sie machen das neue Torque etwas länger (steilerer Sitzwinkel, längeres Oberrohr), da ist dann kein Bedarf mehr für ein XL oberhalb des nun länger gewordenen L. Das L reicht sicher bis 1.90 gut aus.

Beim 901 macht IMHO selbst das XL kaum Sinn, da ziemlich lang - aber kleine Serien sind bei Liteville ja nicht das Thema. Aber die haben sogar ein XXL (beim 301)!

Rose gibts ja immerhin noch in (normal ausfallendem) XL....

PS was die Tragetechnik angeht, Unterrohr auf rechte Schulter, das geht schon, nur die Kante am Torque drückt so. 
Wenn sich die Rücken- und Beinmuskulatur erstmal an die 17kg Tragegewicht gewöhnt haben (richtige Rucksäcke sind ja oft auch so schwer), geht das schon, solange einem das Drecksding nicht immer wieder von der Schulter rutschen würde...


----------



## Mudge (9. Dezember 2009)

17 kilo-rucksack?! Was transportierst du denn in deinem 50l Bandscheibinator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> 17 kilo-rucksack?! Was transportierst du denn in deinem 50l Bandscheibinator



Ich wusste doch, dass ich den idealen Rucksack wo gesehen hab:







Foto von will67 -  Fahrer schotti


----------



## Mudge (9. Dezember 2009)

netter sag


----------



## -Soulride- (9. Dezember 2009)

Sag mir bitte nicht das in der schwarzen Tasche da oben ein Laptop steckt


----------



## RidingForALivin (17. Dezember 2009)

Zur Disskosion Länge Torque, 901 ...
Das Entscheidende Maß ist ja der horizontaler Abstand Tretlager zu Mitte Steuersatz oben. Wenn der sehr lang ist, dann steh ich im Rad. Find das eigentlich das wichtigste Maß, wenn's darum geht wie ich mich auf einem Rad fühle. Radstand beeinflusst das Fahrgefühl und nicht meine Haltung auf dem Bike.... Den horziontalen Abstand Tretlager zu Sattel muss sich eh jeder individuell (durch verschieben des Sattels) anpassen.
Das Torque vertride, dropzone in L (43cm)... ist also nicht kürzer als das Lightville 901 in L (42,6cm bei 65° Lenkwinkel) ! Da ist z.B. ein SX-Trail L extrem lang (45,7cm).


----------



## McCaggny (13. Januar 2010)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Nimm das Rose Beef Cake 6
> 
> Oder kratz den Canyon Schriftzug von dem Alpinist.Hab ich bei meinem Nerve auch mit einer Neupulverung gemacht.Dann klingt es nicht so nach Baumarktrad.....Übrigens sind 16 kg + keinesfalls Tourentauglich,es sei denn die Tour ist im Flachland ohne wenig Höhenmeter.


 Baumarktrad


----------

